# Camp Chef and new meat probes.



## wanna-be-smoker (Aug 7, 2017)

I got the camp chef DX pellet smoker and then added the plug and play digital readout with port for meat probe and also ordered the wireless unit as well. The probe for both of them went bad very quickly and when I contacted camp chef and they sent me out new probes for both units completely free of charge. I also had a question about what seemed like more ash in the bottom of the unit than I thought there should be and they agreed and also sent me a bag of their ( my choice ) pellets to see if they cuts down on the ash.

I got the new probes today and tested in boiling water the one for the wireless monitor and also my blue tooth Q-Tech one and they read 210 at boil so very close. I could not test the one that plug into my cooker cause I had no boiling water outside but I figured if it reads close to the other two I already tested them Im all set.

this is the three meat probes in the brisket im cooking today. the first one is the one that plugs directly into the cooker and the second one is the one on the camp chef wireless unit and the third is the Q-Tech blue tooth.Two are exact and the other is just a couple degrees off 













mp1.jpg



__ wanna-be-smoker
__ Aug 7, 2017


















mp2.jpg



__ wanna-be-smoker
__ Aug 7, 2017


















mp3.jpg



__ wanna-be-smoker
__ Aug 7, 2017


----------



## wanna-be-smoker (Aug 7, 2017)

If this post belongs elsewhere i apologize and please move to appropriate forum


----------

